# MacBook démarrage impossible, écran noir



## nayals (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Me voilà bien embêté : j'ai un MacBook qui refuse de démarrer. Quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation, j'entends le SuperDrive éjecter un éventuel disque, j'entends légèrement un ventilateur tourner (ou le disque dur ?), et je vois le petit témoin lumineux blanc rester allumé. En revanche, l'écran reste désespérément noir : pas de rétro-éclairage, pas de "dông", rien. J'ai a peu près tout essayé : ZAP de la PRAM, démarrage en appuyant sur D, en appuyant sur C avec un CD bootable de Mac OS X dans le SuperDrive, en appuyant sur ALT. L'écran reste noir.

J'ai tenté de changer le disque dur (un Fujitsu 120 Go à 5400 t/min) par un autre (Western Digital 320 Go 7200 t/min), l'écran reste noir quand même. 

J'ai cherché sur internet, dans les forums notamment, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution. J'apprécierais donc grandement votre aide précieuse, parce que là, mes compétences techniques atteignent leurs limites. Je suis bidouilleur, mais pas fin connaisseur. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

Config : MacBook blanc Core 2 Duo à 2.1 GHz, RAM upgradée à 2x2 Go (il y a longtemps, tout s'était très bien passé), Mac OS X 10.5 (Léopard).


----------



## subsole (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je pense que c'est la CG qui est morte.


----------



## nico1523 (29 Février 2012)

Tes barrettes mémoire ne sont pas d'une fréquence de 800MH?


----------



## nayals (29 Février 2012)

Un grand merci pour vos réponses.



nico1523 a dit:


> Tes barrettes mémoire ne sont pas d'une fréquence de 800MH?


Non, elles sont à 667MHz (des PC5300 DDR2). Ce sont celles-ci : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...b667k2-4g-so-dimm-ddr2-4-go-pc5300-37672.html

Je viens de les changer par les barrettes qui étaient fournies à la base (des Samsung 2x512Mo). Oh surprise, l'écran s'allume ! Je me retrouve donc avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote.  J'ai vu les fiches Apple, et elles me conseillent de lancer Utilitaire de Disque ou de réinstaller OS X, en démarrant à partir des CD d'installation. J'ai donc besoin des CD de OS X 10.5. Je ne les ai pas ici, je n'ai que des CD de 10.6 Snow Leopard, livré avec un iMac de 2009. 

Je tente donc avec les CD de 2009 (alors que mon MacBook date de 2008). Je précise qu'ils sortent de leur pochette quasiment pour la première fois, et qu'il ne sont pas du tout rayés ou poussiéreux. Je les essaye chacun à leur tour en appuyant sur C (au démarrage) : le CD tourne, s'arrête, tourne, s'arrête, puis peut-être une troisième fois. Et le SuperDrive éjecte le CD. 

Impossible de démarrer sur le CD.* Vous croyez que c'est juste parce que ce ne sont pas les bons, ou parce que le SuperDrive est mort aussi ?* Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (29 Février 2012)

Tu sembles avoir pas mal trafiqué ce Mac, je ne sais plus quoi en penser.
Le Mac ne bootera qu'avec les CD d'origines, ou avec une version boite de 10.5 vendue séparément à "l'époque" ou le DVD d'update de SL.
D'autre part un point d'interrogation clignotant, veut dire que le Mac ne trouve pas son DD de boot .


----------



## nayals (29 Février 2012)

Pense tu que je pourrais démarrer en mode disque cible (avec un autre Mac qui marche et un câble FireWire), pour installer Mac OS X ? Par contre je ne pourrais pas installer Léopard (je n'ai pas les CD sous la main), mais soit SL soit Lion. Ça marcherait de restaurer en disque cible ?


----------



## subsole (29 Février 2012)

nayals a dit:


> Pense tu que je pourrais démarrer en mode disque cible (avec un autre Mac qui marche et un câble FireWire), pour installer Mac OS X ? Par contre je ne pourrais pas installer Léopard (je n'ai pas les CD sous la main), mais soit SL soit Lion. Ça marcherait de restaurer en disque cible ?



A condition que le DD du Mac ne soit pas mort, oui.


----------



## nico1523 (29 Février 2012)

Normalement tu peux booter sur un disque de restauration qui n'est pas fait pour ton mac mais l'installation de OS est impossible. Je pense que ton lecteur est HS.
Pour le point interrogation, le disque dur doit être HS aussi.


----------



## nayals (29 Février 2012)

Je vais essayer de démarrer en disque cible dès que j'aurais trouvé un câble FireWire, et sinon j'essayerai avec un disque dur neuf. Mais ça semble réparable donc. Mais visiblement, mon MacBook est à bout de force vu que tous me lâche en même temps : RAM, SuperDrive, DD...

Merci à vous deux pour votre aide !


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Moi j'pense que tout est HS :rateau:

Nan plus sincèrement, c'est bizarre le fait qu'il ne boot pas sur le CD. Parce que même si tu ne pourras pas réinstaller l'OS via ceux-ci, il aurait au moins du booter...

Vu le type de MacBook, il est peut être simplement en fin de vie... 

Le SuperDrive n'est pas HS puisqu'il fait le bruit à l'allumage, par contre, c'est ton DD qui ne fonctionne plus là... Et les barrettes, c'est bizarre qu'elles ne soient plus reconnues d'un coup d'un seul.

Vu les pb accumulés, il est possible que ta carte mère soit défaillante...


----------



## nayals (29 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moi j'pense que tout est HS :rateau:


Merci du soutien ! 

J'avais oublié de préciser un truc : je venais de faire un ménage profond dans le DD juste avant que le MB tombe en panne. C'est très probablement lié, je pense que le DD est mort. Par contre pour le SuperDrive je reste perplexe. Et je viens de vérifier je n'ai pas de câble FireWire pour le mode disque cible, donc si qqun veut m'en prêter un... 

En effet, il est en fin de vie, et la carte mère est peut-être morte. Mais j'aimerais quand même essayer de le réparer...


----------



## gmaa (29 Février 2012)

Il faudrait voir avec un lecteur CD/DVD externe. Ce n'est pas très coûteux.
Cela permettrait de "sauver" le MacBook.


----------



## nayals (29 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Il faudrait voir avec un lecteur CD/DVD externe. Ce n'est pas très coûteux.
> Cela permettrait de "sauver" le MacBook.



Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement démarrer avec un volume externe bootable, ou alors en mode disque cible ?  Car j'ai un autre Mac fonctionnel, donc je peux m'en servir. Il faut juste que j'achète un câble FireWire...


----------



## gmaa (29 Février 2012)

nayals a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement démarrer avec un volume externe bootable, ou alors en mode disque cible ?  Car j'ai un autre Mac fonctionnel, donc je peux m'en servir. Il faut juste que j'achète un câble FireWire...



Les deux sont possibles!


----------



## nayals (29 Février 2012)

*Est-ce que, à partir d'un volume bootable, je peux installer directement SL ou Lion, ou je ne peux que installer Léopard ?* Nan parce que j'ai SL et Lion en stock, mais alors les DVD de Léopard....


----------



## gmaa (29 Février 2012)

nayals a dit:


> *Est-ce que, à partir d'un volume bootable, je peux installer directement SL ou Lion, ou je ne peux que installer Léopard ?* Nan parce que j'ai SL et Lion en stock, mais alors les DVD de Léopard....



Démarre sur le DVD Snow et tu seras très vite fixé. Il me semble mais je ne vais pas tester pour vérifier
Il me semble que les options permettent de formater ou non.


----------



## nayals (5 Mars 2012)

Bon, ça ne s'arrange pas vraiment...

J'ai pris une carte SD de 8 Go. Je l'ai "effacée" pour la formater en Mac OS X journalisé, et je l'ai restaurée avec comme source le DVD de Snow Leopard (livré avec un autre Mac). Afin qu'elle soit lisible sur un MacBook de 2008, j'utilise un lecteur de carte externe en USB. Le problème :

- quand j'essaye de démarrer dessus avec un Mac qui marche (en appuyant sur 'ALT') et en utilisant le lecteur externe, elle ne s'affiche pas. Alors que si je fais pareil avec le DVD, il s'affiche. En revanche, si je démarre avec le lecteur SD interne au Mac, elle s'affiche. *Le problème vient donc du lecteur USB/SD externe.*

- quand j'essaye de démarrer dessus avec mon Mac qui ne marche pas, eh bien, la petite souris noire s'affiche, mais je n'ai rien à cliquer, l'écran reste gris. Évidemment, pas de port SD intégré au Mac qui ne marche pas. 

*En résumé : je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur une carte SD bootable quand je passe par un intermédiaire : un lecteur USB universel de cartes (SD, microSD, etc...), alors que la carte marche très bien lorsqu'elle est branchée dans le lecteur SD intégré au Mac. Une idée please ?* 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Mars 2012)

J'avais lu je ne sais où que les lecteurs de carte SD en USB ont généralement du mal avec les cartes de 4Go et plus, notamment avec Mac OS X...

J'en ai fait moi même l'expérience avec mon MacBook et une carte SD de 4Go, et un lecteur de carte USB de marque DURACELL...

Le problème vient bien du lecteur de cartes SD.
Une question, pourquoi avoir utilisé une carte SD et non une clé USB ?

Parce que sinon je pense que ça marcherait avec une USB Key.


----------



## nayals (5 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.



Simbouesse a dit:


> J'avais lu je ne sais où que les lecteurs de carte SD en USB ont généralement du mal avec les cartes de 4Go et plus, notamment avec Mac OS X...
> J'en ai fait moi même l'expérience avec mon MacBook et une carte SD de 4Go, et un lecteur de carte USB de marque DURACELL...



Le lecteur USB externe de carte SD marche très bien quand il est connecté à un Mac allumé. Il gère les cartes SDHC (8 ou 16 Go). J'ai même restauré la carte en utilisant le lecteur. Après, c'est possible que ce soit dû au système d'exploitation non ? Peut-être que Léopard ne détecte pas le lecteur, il n'est que géré par ses successeurs. Peut-être.



Simbouesse a dit:


> Une question, pourquoi avoir utilisé une carte SD et non une clé USB ?
> Parce que sinon je pense que ça marcherait avec une USB Key.



Oui, je pense aussi (j'espère)... Mais j'ai pris ce que j'avais sous la main ! Car je n'ai pas de clé USB de 8 Go, malheureusement. Je vais essayer de m'en procurer une, mais ça ne court pas les rues !


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Mars 2012)

nayals a dit:


> ... Je vais essayer de m'en procurer une, mais ça ne court pas les rues !



Ah ben c'est sûr que si tu cherches dans la rue... :hein: 

Aujourd'hui ça ne coûte plus très cher une clé de 8Go !!


----------



## nayals (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Désolé pour ces nombreuses semaines sans nouveau post, j'ai été très pris par le travail.
J'ai, grâce aux personnes ayant gentiment participé à ce fil de discussion, enfin *ressuscité mon MacBook* ! Voici la démarche, si d'autres personnes en ont besoin.

*Raccorder deux Mac en mode disque cible, monter et préparer le disque dur*

Je me suis (enfin) procuré un câble FireWire (chez MacWay, 10 ). 
J'ai donc démarré mon MacBook avec son DD d'origine en mode disque cible (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1661?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR). Sur le Mac hôte, il n'apparaissait ni sur le bureau, ni dans l'utilitaire de disque. :mouais: Seul le rapport système (Menu Pomme > À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos > Rapport système) indiquait, catégorie FireWire, qu'il détectait une mode disque cible.
J'ai donc (après avoir tout débranché évidemment), remplacé le DD d'origine par un DD neuf acheté spécialement pour l'occasion. Aucun disque ne se monte sur le bureau, mais un message d'erreur proposant d'initialiser le disque. Je clique sur initialiser, l'utilitaire de disque s'ouvre. Je sélectionne le disque en question, onglet "Effacer", je choisis "Mac OS X étendu (journalisé)" (HFS+), et je le nomme "Macintosh HD". En quelques secondes, un disque appelé "Macintosh HD"  est montée sur le bureau et dans l'utilitaire. 

*Installation de Mac OS X*

Nouveau disque vierge avec une simple partition, il faut donc installer Mac OS X dessus. Je laisse le MacBook cible en mode disque cible, insère le DVD d'installation de Snow Léopard (attention, celui fourni avec l'ordinateur hôte) dans le SuperDrive de l'ordinateur hôte, et redémarre l'ordinateur hôte en appuyant sur C. Au bout de deux longues minutes, l'ordinateur hôte (un iMac dans mon cas) démarre sur le disque d'installation. Je fait suivant, accepter, etc... Lorsqu'il faut choisir un disque, je choisis "Macintosh HD", celui avec une icône orange sur laquelle se trouve le logo FireWire. Après environ 40 minutes, l'iMac m'indique que l'installation est terminée. J'éteins l'ordinateur cible et débranche le câble FireWire, et le fait démarrer. J'ai eu le droit à la vidéo de bienvenue d'Apple, et maintenant ça marche ! Mon MacBook est réparé !

*Jaimerais donc dire un grand merci à Simbouesse, gmaa, nico1523, et Subsole.  Problème résolu !*


----------



## pascable (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous

L'écran noir au démarrage sans le bip du boot est bien souvent, ne pas dire toujours, dû au billage du Chipset Nvidia qui lâche.
Les soudures de ce composant se trouvent sous celui-ci et sont matérialisées par des micro billes en grande quantité, une par contact.
Certaines lâchent et les informations ne passent plus.
Seule une machine à infrarouge peut réparer cette panne, les Apple Center changent la carte mère, très couteux.
Cette société m'en a réparé plusieurs, le mien et ceux d'amis.
C'est assez fiable et bien plus économique.
http://www.mapuceps2.com/reparation-portable-macbook/28-reparation-carte-mere-apple-macbook.html
La faiblesse de ce genre de soudure sur du matériel de qualité tel que Mac vient du faite d'être passé à des flux de soudure de moins bonne qualité et des temps au four trop courts.

Amicalement à tous et longue vie à notre forum bien aimé.


----------



## sissi95 (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis perdue dans "votre" monde qui est aussi le mien , mais que je ne maitrise pas du tout...
J'ai un MBP 13". 2.7GHz Intel Core i7.  4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3 . 
Lorsque j'allume mon ordi, l'écran est tout noir et ensuite il m'affiche une division d'écran que je ne distingue pas du tout. Lorsque (qu'à force de vous avoir lu... heureusement que vous existez!), je le reboot avec la procédure fsck -fy, il redevient normal. Mais, il ne faut surtout pas que je l'éteigne. D'après vous, cela peut provenir d'où ? provenir de quoi?
petite précision : je n'y connait pas grand chose en Mac, sauf que jusqu'ici, je n'ai eu que ça...
Par avance merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascable (29 Mai 2013)

fsck -fy est la reconstruction des fichiers systèmes, au cas où votre OS serait abimé.
Votre panne devrait être dû à un problème électronique, mais lorsque vous le laissez allumer il n'y a plus de problème.
Essayer de passer DiscWarrior, si possible en boutant sur une clé USB où il serait installé.
Autrement installez à nouveau un OS, après faudrait refaire vos soudures du chipset nVidia, voir cette page :
http://www.mapuceps2.com/reparation-...e-macbook.html
Si je peux vous aider à nouveau n'hésitez pas.

Cordialement


----------

